# Corruption 2 dn dn dn.......



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Floating gracefully in orbit above Clarest is a stark red thunderhawk, under preference by Squad Antilles their current transport was made of parts scavenged from the ruins of their old thunderhawk, missing or too damaged parts replaced with new and improved versions. The craft has upgrades to, the compartments have been enlarged and the craft is equipped with a rear turret and on both sides, the turrets them selves are actually mini pod like compartment. Their is also railing on the back for people to stand on when inside a planets inner atmosphere. ooc some people may start in the turrets but with the door sealing them from the ship open so they can talk, now is the time to do the following things 
1: Talk amongst yourselves
2: decide which planet to land on
3: talk to the pilot for secondary objectives to earn extra requisition and medals 
4: Search the immediate space area using the ship's scanner to look for anything of interest in the that vicinity
5:....... I forgot, thats embarrassing

IC: The pilot, Brother Cornelius mentioned to his two copilots before turning to the passengers, *You have 10 minutes to decide where you wanna go, we've only got that much allowed time, a battle barge has gotta park where we are soon so hurry*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus stood up timidly, taking time to view his team-mates. There was Veldt, of course, he dimly recognised the techmarine, Validus though he appeared to have less equipment. 

There was a well armed Terminator, the first time Endrominus had seen these hugely protective and bulky suits in real life, and one of the Adeptus Mechanicus. Endrominus had never been comfortable around worshippers of the machine god, they were a necessery evil, but an evil none the less. He preferred those who embraced technology, but worshipped the Emperor, like the other techmarine. There were four other marines, he knew he could count on them fighting well, but expected nothing else from them.

"I humbly propose we rescue Terminus IV in the Emperors name. While I accept it is a dangerous target I fought on it with some of our current squad. We, and many others, fought hard for it, many losing their lives. I wish to honour their sacrifice, let Veldt fight for his guard squads, myself for Sebastian and the Techmarine for the fallen astartes."


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose sat quietly in his seat on-board the Thunderhawk. The moment he had been handed over to the team his work had begun. He quickly took down all the information on those around him, his servo-skull writing it down as he whispered to the thing.

He'd noted that their was a good selection of chapters aboard the ship, some of those that he had not even read about, much to his own surprise. Along with himself, he noted the presence of a well equiped Sergeant of the Ultramarines, a Techmarine of the Red Talons chapter and one the famed Deathwing of the Dark Angels chapter (who was incased in the extravagantly made Terminator armour of the Deathwing company). 
However their were three other Marines from chapters he did not know of, all with very well made equipment. He quickly made note of them and their chapter heradry for further study of the chapter.

Along with his fellow Astartes, he could see a rough looking Guardsmen Captain, equiped with a las pistol and a powersword. Across the room he noticed a Magos accompanyed by two of his servitors, who himself seemed heavily modified with biotics (so much so that his left arm was now a breacher drill. This was written down right away). Lastly he saw a very young Inquisitor. Ambrose could see the lack of experience in his eyes, he'd worked with foul Inquisitors before, their eyes contained only malice and judgement. This boys's eyes were still human.

Ambrose watched them all closely. He had heard that some of them had once fought on Terminus IV beforehand. He went throught the information he had been provided with and went through all their names again in his head. Quickly he told the servo-skull to add them in to his report.

He heard the pilot call out to them. *"You have 10 minutes to decide where you wanna go, we've only got that much allowed time, a battle barge has gotta park where we are soon so hurry
"*
As he placed his report away for the time being, he saw the Boy Inqusitor stand up. Watching him scan the room, Ambrose lowered his head, making sure to keep quiet for the time being. He would let the others speak first.

Suddenly the boy began a speech. He requested that the team travel to Terminus IV, passionetly noted that many servents of the Emparor requiered vengence. Ambrose was surprised the Inquisitor was *asking* for an attack on Choas forces and not *demanding* one. He smiled to himself before thinking on the best course of action.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

A large body bag floated outside the thunderhawk, floating into sight of the windows, someone was struggling inside it.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking passed the Techmarine, Ambrose kept his eye fixed on the bag.

Their was no markings on it, he could not tell exactly what it was. The movement inside unnerved him.

Forgeting himself for a moment, he called out
*"Blast it into the warp! We dont have the proper seals to examine that thing safely, and it risks the success of our mission."*


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Techmarine Sanh quickly decided that Terminus IV would be a good starting point.
"I would be, err, honoured to assist, Sirs" he said "Though I must warn you of my lack of experience as this is my first mission as a Techmarine and the others before that were merely small patrol clashes with the Tau." He stopped suddenly realising everyone was staring at him. "What?" He looked behind and realised they were looking out the window behind him at the struggling body bag floating 2 metres from the hatch. "Err I could reach that with a Servo-Arm if you'd like, err, Sirs?" he said and pressurised his Power Armour and stepped towards the air-lock, ready to reach safely out to it.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

As the techmarine moves to the airlock the body bag tears open, revealing a stuggling dark angels marine, the normal company markings, although smilar are replace by angel wing, something unheard of, he begins to stuggle towards the airlock.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius had been silently going through the daily prayer, his helmet held beside him when the voice of the pilots rang out inside the thunderhawk. He disregarded the man's words and opted to complete his prayers, before rising and opening his eyes to scan the room of his team mates. As he was told, there are familiar faces among the crowd. Validus, the techmarine of the Ultramarines, had had a gear change, and now looks like a veteran sergeant instead. The Guardsman Captain Veldt, the one who was possessed during the last Terminus Campaign, is also present, to his slight surprise. The Inquisitor, Endrominus, was an acolyte last time, so it seems the boy had made progress himself.

It is then that Endrominus spoke, asking for a mission on the...memorable planet of Terminus IV. While the aspect of an Inquisitor asking for permission is strange, Naitynius couldn't help but agree with his reasons. They have fought in Terminus IV before, where all things ended, and so they should fight again, at the land of the last crusade, the heart of this taint, the lost planet.

He was cut from his thoughts however, when a commotion started within the thunderhawk. He himself doesn't have a clear view out the windows, so he was not known to the current happenings. Though he did caught a few words from the others, they're not helping much. When a techmarine moved towards the airlock, he gave the man a stern stare, watching the techmarine's every movement. Whatever is happening, it doesn't look good.

He readied his bolter just is case.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt noticed the Marine serenely float towards the airlock, struggling. "Shouldn't we open it?" he suggested "There's no obvious signs of taint, and he has allied insignia." Veldt looked around the compartment. There was now Inquisitor Enromindus, giving a rather inspiring speech on their previous actions on Terminus 4. He was surprised Enromindus hadn't executed him earlier. He still heard the voices, though they were a lot fainter. There was Validus, another of the previous squad, along with a younger, a lot more nervous. Obviously a new recruit. "Don't worry, your in good hands," he said to the jumpy techmarine.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose stood shocked at what he could see. A fellow Astarte trapped in such a way.

However, Ambrose was a careful man, he was still worried that this "Marine" could be a potential Chaos threat. 
Placing his weapons down, he walked over to the techmarine, placing his hand on his shoulder. 

*"Hold yourself for a moment my friend, let us hear what the young Inquisitor has to say first"*

Looking at Edrominus, he waited for the Inqusitor's answer.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

During his speech Endrominus noted a marine of the Blood Angels chapter looking at him strangely, as though he thought something was strange about him.

This was soon interrupted as everyone started looking out a window. Being on the same side as the window, but further along Endrominus was unable to see what the commotion was about, but readied he weapons as commotion was generally bad in his experience.

He moved to see, and saw a seemingly Dark Angel marine out near the airlock.

He was surprised to be asked upon the matter, as he had no past experience of the sort, but gave what help he could.

"In case he is a fellow devout servant of the Emperor we should attempt to get him in, but I can think of no obvious reason why this could happen, and strong caution is needed."


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

As the crew began to panic and move about the ship, Ambrose could see that the Inquisitors sight had been cut off to what was happening.

*"Inquisitor! An Astarte appers trapped outside the ship, what does your judgement tell you we should do? Move aside for him Astartes!*


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus cleaned his armor and looked over his teammates. He was glad to see Endrominus, Veldt, and Naitynius, his old comrades from the first battle in the terminus system. He also noticed that there were many new additions to the group, which made him very confident. From what he had heard, they would need all the help they could get in order to defeat the aliens and heretics attacking the Terminus system. He noticed that one of them was a techmarine. That was good, since Validus had left most of his techmarine equipment behind when he became a veteran sergeant, and they would definitely need someone with expertise in technology during their mission. 

Everyone appeared to be in agreement that they should land on Terminus IV first, and Validus agreed. He pointed out to the group that since the original members had some experience fighting on that planet's surface, it would be best to land there before the land was transformed by the daemonic energies of Chaos.

Validus noticed that everyone was staring at one of the Thunderhawk's window. He looked over their shoulders and saw a space marine body floating outside. Suddenly, the group began arguing about whether or not they should save the marine. "Save him!" shouted Validus, "Even if he's tainted by Chaos I'm sure that all of us together have more than enough strength to stop him from doing any harm."


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Yellick had been checking one of his servitors when the inqusitor began his speech. He agreed on the matter of going to Terminus IV. The longer they let the planet go, the harder it would be to reclaim it.

He spotted the floating Marine adrift about the same time the rest of the thunderhawk did. He finally got tired of the arguing back and forth. He got up from his seat, walked to the airlock, and extended a mechandrite from his chest into the airlock control panel. He turned to the techmarine near the exit, and said,"Bring him in."

The airlock opened, and the techmarine retrieved the Dark Angel with his servo arm. Yellick closed the airlock quickly, hoping none of the crew had suffocated, and retracted his mechandrite from the panel.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Hmm," said Veldt, looking quizzically at the newly arrived Dark Angel "I would of thought that a Space Marine wouldn't of had trouble with that. Their armour has life support, surely? And anyway I didn't think that Marines _could_ die." It was rather obvious that Veldt had been seriously indoctrinated with Imperial propaganda after his taint.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

You hear gasping noises from within the newly 'arrived' marines amour, he manages to stand , then removes his helmet. The man has blond hair and emerald green eyes. "Thank you fellow warriors of the Emperor, being stranded in space for nigh on two days has been, annoying" he gasped (I know thats along time but heir is something special about this marine, a sort of twitch at the back of your mind, not enough to say anything but yeah this is my character, okay guys better get your 1st post in because my first GM post will be done by the end of the day at the longest)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus was shocked by how the marine had been able to stand and talk after floating through space for such a long time. "Who are you?" asked Validus, "Oh, and how did you end up in space?"


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Eyeing the space-borne marine carefully, Naitynius lowered his bolter to his side, but kept a firm grip on it. The marine doesn't seem to have signs of taint on him, though he wasn't the expert in this case. Endrominus will be able to determine that.

Walking up to the marine, he grimaced. "Are you the only survivor? What happened to your squad?"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Terminus IV, The battle barge Terminus Ultra was destroyed, I happened to be on board, I managed to reach an escape pod but a small daemon stuck itself to the outside. My pod almost passed this worlds moon before it tore the pod apart, I sealed myself in that bag to save as much breathble air as possible, I then simply floated towards this planet.2 he explained (ooc: you may be slightly suspicious as to how her survived the 1000 kilometre journey unharmed and alive but remember things move faster in space than on a planet as their is no friction, gravity or wind to push you back) "My squad is not your average tatical squad, I'm sure I will be able to explain later, when you have gained my trust, I am certain the majority have survived, I know not of the rest of Battle Fleet Celestine"

*Alright here we go* shouted the pilot, zapping the engines into action *Okay amn the turrets guys were following battle fleet Purity*

19 hours later the fleet comes face to face with a plague fleet, Your ship zipps amongst the Battle Barges and Annihilator class craft, heading towards a squadron of marauder class light fighters (A will make some ships up as Battlefleet Gothic doesn't cover all the ships, especially light fighters, get ready for some sci-fi style space battle oh yeah 3 people need to man turrets and someone need to controle the defence laser cannon on the top of the craft)


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus rushed to one of the turrets and began firing at the light fighters. He managed to destroy a few but the rest rushed past him and began attacking the ship. 

"Get into the other turrets!" Validus shouted, "I can only hit a few of them from this direction!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc for anyone who has seen star wars (sorry about the frequent references it's just I saw number 3 recently and all the space battles and so, this seen is a bit like the opening for Revenge of the Sith, except less lasers more bullets and more hardcore yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Sitting down in front of a turret, Naitynius took hold of the aiming mechanism and began to fire torrents of fire into incoming fighters. Taking down at least three before his side was cleared enough to let his attention be focused elsewhere, he took a look through the windows. The whole space is covered in fire and explosions, casting a brilliant light now and then everywhere. He turned and glanced at the pilots of the thunderhawk, and was relieved to find them relatively eased. That is always a good sign, showing that the pilots are veterans in space combat.

"Will there be any secondary objectives we're required to achieve during and after landing?" He asked one of the pilots, and went back to firing as more fighter approaches, this will be a hard battle, but ultimately not fatal.

(OOC: Star Wars, the space fights are awesome. :biggrin


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

The trip was long.

Ambrose kept his eyes locked onto the new Marine that was brought into the ship. He'd made his job to help the Marine recover his body and Oxygen tanks. After all, he'd read up on basic medical practices.

Thankfully he could not detect any taint of Chaos, at least with his own ability. He would be keeping a watch on on their fellow servent of the Emperor regardless.

Having put his mind at rest for the moment, Amrbose decided to spend the rest of the journey in prayer, resiteing the words of some of the chapters greatest Chaplins. 

However, the call of the pilot broke his silent chant. Running to the windows to catch a glimps of what was happening, he could see the proud fleet of the Imperium. 
It stood strong, united and pure! The Power of the Emparor, made manifest!
For a moment, his thoughts traveled to that of his youth, remembering the great stories of Imperial fleets soaring the stars, utterly unstopable, crushing the enimes of the Emperor! Even once he had the honour of joining the Blood Ravens, the Chaplins had told them all the stories of the raw power at the Emperors command. It was an inspiring site to see one gathered.

However, just withen site were the rotten ships of Nurgle. Chaos was here.

*"Pilot! Do we have a way to pull up a visual of those ships? I need to examine them, now!"*

Ambrose kept his spear close. Chaos could strike at any time, even in the weak hearts of normal men. His gase drifted to the Guardmen. Then back to the new Dark angel. He would be ready.

(ooc: Space battles! Wooo )


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: are there anymore turrets left?)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> (OOC: are there anymore turrets left?)


(OOC: There is one left, my guy just skipped it because he's a bad shot with turret :grin

(OOC Edit: There is also a giant laser cannon as well....that might be fun....dibs if no one claims it soon )


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt looked and saw 1 turret left without a mount. But the defense laser was left unmanned (OOC: sorry canadish) "Haha! this is gonna be great," said Veldt, excitedly manning the controls. A fighter zinged by, but exploded in a ball of flame as the laser blast slammed into, sending burning wreckage in all directions. Another fighter met the same fate. "Has anyone got coordinates for enemy battleships? This cannon could be highly effective at disabling them."


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus had just realised the new techmarine had been talking to him earlier. He admired his humanity, not a trait Inquisitors were known for, true, but most marines abandoned it near completely to help their fighting. Perhaps he would have someone to talk to other than Veldt.

He took a look at the new marine. His suspicions about him couldn't fade, but the other marines had accepted him, he was their problem.

He was more interested in the space battle. He wasn't too much of a shot, at least compared to the highly accurate marines, so left the guns alone.

The confidence of Veldt in the weapons power was intriguing, and something Endrominus would have to put right before he wasted shots.

"Veldt, this is a craft a tiny fraction of the battleships size. I very much doubt it could even damage shields, and to be in range we would be range of their equally destructive turrets."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh was hurrying towards the final turret when an explosion rocked the ship nearly knocking him off his feet, he only stayed upright thanks to the servo arms he used to keep balance. Leaving the turret he turned his gaze towards a flashing computer screen and studied it intently.
"Not to worry Sirs," He said, confidence suddenly taking over as he looked at the wonderful machine, "Just a lucky shot, wait a moment... Damn it, it disabled the rear shields, they now have a clean shot at our engines." He spun round and ripped a panel off the wall with a mechanical claw, Sanh then proceeded to delve all six of his hands into the wiring of the shield generator muttering incantations to the Machine God and hoping he could get it up and running in time...


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus heard the new techmarine's warning, and aimed his turret so that he would have a good shot at anything that came up behind the ship.

"Get those shields back up!" shouted Validus, as he blasted a few more enemy fighters, "I can't hold them off for long!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc just one thing solitaire although now was ok please do not cause damage or fortune to the group as that is my job, don't take the reigns let me lead the horsies.



> .. Damn it, it disabled the rear shields,


*"Alright then, sending all spare power to rear shield until mr techpriest has it covered"* The pilot said, pressing buttons hurriedly then pushing up a lever.



> "Will there be any secondary objectives we're required to achieve during and after landing?"


I heard, as well as assisting the ground forces there are two optional ones on the continent you are landing on, depending on your land position, if you land at the northern persistion then....(he pauses as he spins the banks the ship to avoid a missile) Global command wants someone to sneak inside the power plant to recon on the area and retake it. If you go South then an orbital cannon needs blowing up (these are not really side missions you have to pick one)

Suddenly the Marauders bank away, leaving you victorious whoever any cheers and hopes die down quickly as you zip under a ship and come up facing a Galaticus pattern frigate (50 man fighter, looks like a giant mutated thunderhawk but with a lot more defense lasers, you may etempt to call for backup but it will take awhil, good luck, oh and by the way guys all the BIG ships are friendly in this area


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico just waited all the time, since he didn't like turrets (and sucked at it)
then when the marauders went away Rico said: ''To the power plant!!!'' but then he saw the Galaticus pattern.

''_We should call for backup and try to stay out of the things range and wait for the backup. Once they arrived we'll attack the thing too!_''

OOC: srry I hadnt posted yet, had some probs last night so I couldnt be on pc


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

"I say we capture the power plant," said Validus, just before the Galaticus pattern frigate appeared. 

"Call for backup, quickly!" he shouted, "our weapons are all but useless against it!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

*O n board the Galaticus' bridge*
*My lord tttthe marines are comin into range* a plauge marine, spoke all his word slurring.
*Then prepare to fire the Sky splitter*

The large cannon atop the Glaticus appears to be charging up


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Oh sh*t guys! Thats not looking good! I say: either call for backup and try to stay out of it's range or lets get our asses on to that planet!''_


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus fired a few shots at the frigate but quickly realized that it was hopeless. 

"We don't have much time!" shouted Validus as he continued firing, "That backup better get here as fast as it can!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc guys a thunderhawk dosn't have any escape methords, just time for evaive action, if your gonna flee at this you dont wanna see whats coming turret people keep firing


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

(OOC: Ok, i'll just edit my post if that's ok)


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius narrowed his eyes as he watches the enemy ship charge their weapon, preparing to blow their thunderhawk transport to bits and pieces. Immediately swerving his turret towards the enemy frigate, he begun to unload all fire-power the turret can generate into it. "Pilots, I suggest you begin evasive manoeuvre towards the underside of that ship, that will bring us out of their cannon's firing range, and I'd rather face a defensive pattern of enemy turrets than something that will vaporise us, that way we can still fight and complete our mission." He shouted while keep on firing his turrets, "And if you can, tell us any weak points on that thing, it'll be more efficient if we know where to shoot to bring it down."


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

The ship banks down towards the bottom of the Glacticus, narrowly avoiding the deadly laser blast. To your surprise the bottom of the ship consist of a giant mouth, the pilot manages to avoid the tounge. *Guys you've found your weak spot* he said pointing to the center of the mouth.

Then a loud, harsh warlike tone boomed dover you comms. *" Thunderhawk Bold Phoenix, this is Battle Barge Anticus, you requested help." * A massive vessel rises up behind you, now that Glacticus is looking very small.

A large blast strikes the Glacticus, downing its shields* "Alright Bold Phoenix, you have your chance blast away" * the Anticus' captain ordered

ooc like the name of your new thunderhawk, phoenix because it's made from your old one so it has risen from the ashes and Bold because you have to be daring. You cant have your old name as it is loads of bad luck to name a ship after one that has been destroyed and the imperium is very superstitious


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"If it's a weak spot," said Veldt, eying the recharging (he thought it was anyway) laser "Surely we should-" Veldt fired the defense laser at full power into the cannon. Other team mates were also trying to destroy it. He heard the transmission from the battle barge, and saw the massive craft dwarf the now insignificant looking Frigate. "Haha! Here comes the cavalry!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Glaticus hull at 50% damage capacity


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus blasted the Glacticus' mouth with his turret, causing it to roar in pain. 

"Everyone, try to find a weak spot in the mouth and concentrate fire on it!" he shouted as he began firing shots all over the Glacticus' mouth.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix just sat, dismayed at losing his chance at blowing things up. He enjoyed that a lot. Grumbling, he polished his heavy bolter, sponged its barrel and checked the live feed for the hundredth time. 

(OOC: Sorry I didnt post for so long, I've been busy)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose had held on tight in the ensuing fire fight. 

He'd descreatly watched the stranded Dark Angel, who had stayed put throughout, giving no hint as to trecharous action. 

Wondering if he was worrieing to much about the mysterious warrior, he checked to see how the eager guardsman was doing. To his surprise, the youngman was an ace on the turret, for one without Astartes training at least. He could see that had the soldier been found by a Chapter at a young age, he would have been a mighty warrior.

All the ships weapons fired into the exposed mouth of the daemon ship. 

*"Keep firing! The Beast is not slain yet!"*

Looking over at the clumsy Techmarine, he could see the work and speed at which he soothed the Machine spirt. Dispite the way he held himself as a warrior, his skill with the ancient machines was undeniable. 

They still had a chance yet.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius allowed himself a brief grim smile as he watches the frigate's shields go down. Nodding an approval to the pilots and the other gunners, he aimed his turret at the maw of the chaos ship and fired away, peppering the twisted vessel with a hail of cleansing fire.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"A couple more hits should do it!" said Veldt, positioning the laser at the best firing position. He fired 2 more rounds at full charge into the behemoth's mouth. To his disappointment, he heard the single beep of battery low. "Oh! I was having fun!" said Veldt.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Just seconds before the Glacticus blows The Ship's captain telleports right into the heart of your thunderhawk. In such as small compartment the element of surprise is everything and he smashes you all against the wall with his massive, rusty blade.

Space wise: *The rear shields are fixed so sending spare power to defense laser* the pilot announced. Your ship pulls up, narrowly skimming above a large battle barge, you now enter the very small space equivalent of no man's land, where there is no cover for small craft as all larger craft avoid this area until the ships 'charge' eachover. this means that the big guns may target you while you fly through it and you will porbably meat a whole lot of enemy fighters so you need to keep people on the guns (I've orchestrated this to give the non-turret passengers a chance of action with the plauge marine standing amongst them, remember there is only enough space for one large wepon to be used, and the plauge marine is using that so no swinging two handed wepons or using huge guns, anyway with the guns it would be too dangerous, you'd probably hit your team more. So mainly this is a pistosl and short swords fight


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

since Rico knew he'd probably kill another marine if he used his weapons he had only one other thing to do; he threw himself on the chaos marine, while trying to hold both of the traitor's arms. That way somebody else could easily pierce his head with a sword or fill his head with some nice bolts


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus heard some commotion coming from outside his turret. He peaked outside, and pulled his head back in just in time to avoid being hit by a massive rusty sword, which a plague marine was swinging around like a nutjob while trying to knock Naitynius off of his back. 

"Damn!" shouted Validus as he got back on to his turret, "Those guys have a lot of cleaning up to do." Suddenly, he noticed a massive amount of enemy fighters flying towards the ship. 

"All turrets!" Validus shouted, as he began blasting the fighters, "Fire on those fighters, and concentrate the defense laser's fire onto any larger ships that we see."


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Clenching his teeth as he ducked a swing from a plague marine and endured a body slam from it afterwards, Naitynius turned around and smacked the traitorous trash at the side of the head with his armoured fist. Satisfied that the plague marine will be stunned long enough for others to engage it, he immediately returned to his turret and begin firing at incoming fighters with righteous zeal.

"Full speed pilots! Try and shake them off!" He grunted as he blasted another fighter into a blazing fireball. "We must land as soon as we can! Do not falter!"


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

The plague marine's sword missed Yellick's face by inches, but one of his servitors had been cut in half. As soon as one of the Space Marines started to hold it back, Yellick activated his breacher drill and rammed it into the back of the Plague Marine.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh saw the blade swing towards him and lifted up his Power Axe in defence only to have it knocked clean out of his hands. Desperately he swung his Servo Claws and grabbed hold of the fouls Plague Marines wrists trying to restrain him but was shocked at his strength despite the drill hitting his back.
"Someone hurry, I can't hold him much longer!" Sanh yelled above the Chaos Marines roaring as his feet started to slide towards him...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico stood up because of his failed attempt to floot the enemy. He quickly ran towards the Plague Marine, which was now held by the techmarine and was drilled in his back. Rico asked for a combat knife and quickly grabbed a wrist of the plague marine. Rico tried to pull it back and hoped his and the techmarines combined strength would at least make him move back a little. ''_AIM FOR IS HEAD!!! NOT THE TORSO!!!_''


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus' servitor came online. It had been commanded to only activate once a serious threat was sensed nearby, and the destructive plague marine counted as one. The servitor punched the plague marine's head with his powerfist arm, knocking him away from the other two marines. The plague marine quickly recovered and did not show any signs of pain or weakness. The plague marine swung its sword at the servitor, who managed to barely catch it with both of its arms, although it was its powerfist arm that was doing most of the work.

"REQUESTING ASSISTANCE!" said the servitor, as it held onto the sword, trying to pull it away from the plague marine.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A larger ship exploded as Veldt hit it dead on with a laser bolt, in the usual, though plain cool, explosion. "Thanks for the extra power," called Veldt to the pilot, "I thought this thing was running out of juice!" At that moment, the newly arrived plague marine slammed a fist into Veldt's unprotected back, knocking the air out of him. "*cough* Get this guy off me! I need to keep firing the laser!" shouted Veldt, pulling out a laspistol and firing at the monster.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Overpowered by the amount of attacks the plague marine fell to the floor, however on one knee he would take his revenge, with lightning speed he struck up towards the defense laser, about to disable the mighty cannon

BANG the chaos marine fell to the floor, a hole in his head. The Dark Angel marine stood a smoking bolt pistol. Having not seen him stood tall before it is almost as if her radiates an aura of divine rage. He must have acted fast, even for a space marines to be able to shoot at such short notice.

Working better as a team the turrets quickly take down the enemy squadron, lining the defense laser up for a shot at the flank of a enemy vessel, drifting by a large chaos vessel, you are nearing the chaos fleet, which is now joining with your fleet for small arms fire, your ship narrowly avoids destruction as a large rocket sails passed you, right into the Anticus' engines, starting a chain reaction, eventually blowing the ship in half ooc: remeber Chris the Laser turret is on the roof so he'd have to climb a small ladder to hit you


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: oh, sorry, don't know that much about Space Marines, let alone thunderhawk.)


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

It had worked!

At last, Ambrose could see the daemon vessal fill with holy fire and break apart.
None can stand before the Righteous.

But a load clunk behind him suggested otherwise.

The Plauge marines mighty sword arced across the room, send many of them flying into the sides of the ship. Having looked the other way, Ambrose suffered a full brutal hit to the back of his head, sending him sprawling into the pilot area.

His spear fell to the floor as the Space marines consciousness left him.
Blood slowly leaked onto the floor.

(OOC: I'm not dead btw, just hurt :grin


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_ Good work guys!_ Rico went to the Dark Angel... ''_ You, who are you,cuz ive either forgotten or you havent told us your name_'' he asked him


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"My name for this mission is Gabriel,my real name is confidential." The stern marine spoke "I have perfected many highly risky skills, including jumping out of a thunderhawk and then clinging onto a marauder."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_Cocky nutcase_ thought Veldt, blasting another large craft _Who does he think he is? "my name is confidential, I can jump out of planes bla bla bla", the cheek!_ Veldt heard a loud thud as a marine fell to the ground, blood leaking from his head. "We better get some first aid on him," said Veldt, not looking away from the turret.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''The cocky bastard.'' Rico thought. ''_Ok, tell me, why should we trust you if you dont even dare to tell us your real name AND while you can move with deamonic speed!_''


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus had tried to get get as good a view of the plague ship as possible, any experience of daemons was good for an Inquisitor as long as it left them able to fight.

However as it drifted over the top, and out of view of all but the turrets he grew uninterested, sitting, waiting for something to happen.

However he wasn't expected what would. With little warning but a quick flash Endrominus saw the traitor marine appear, only his seated position keeping his head intact. He jumped to the floor, and readied weapons, but the highly efficient marines had finished him before Endrominus even got up, though interest in the Dark Angel was renewed by his words.
The Inquisition didn't get on well with them, and suspicion quickly grew in Endrominuses mind.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc ha ha you all hate my guy, thing he might something to prove his words soon

Gabriel sat down agin, beginning to pray again, he expected this ship would blow up and another space jump would have to be made, ahh they got boring after a while.

Yourship blasts through the enemy squadrens, now your deep in enemy territory, though there will be some allied ships as the vessels are now mingling amongst eachover, your ship need to break through the blockade and hed to your destination, which after only one person voted will be the power plant.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Too busy manning the turrets of the thunderhawk, Naitynius spared only a fleeting glance at the small commotion with the Dark Angel marine. That marine is suspicious, no doubt, but the others will subdue him if anything happens. He shook his head slightly and focused back onto firing into space, taking down yet another Chaos fighter.

He watched grimly as the engine of the Anticus overloaded and detonated, splitting the ship in half. That was an unfortunate accident for a Battle Barge, but he knew there's little he can do now. He shot down another pair of fighters.

"Quench the argument. Focus on your laser Veldt." He said, his voice booming through the craft. "We must punch through the blockade, ask for reinforcement to distract enemy forces while we descend into orbit, pilots."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Answer my question, you cocky bastard!_'' Rico didnt like being ignored... ''_get someone to heal any wounds too, or one of our brothers will die soon!_'' He said to anyone willing to go get some help...


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Corvix, having missed the plague marine's rusty blade by inches, knelt down beside Ambrose. He ripped his gauntlets off, taking off Ambrose's helmet as well and let his nimble fingers feel the wound. He reached into a pouch on his belt and pulled out a small bottle of strange liquid of which he poured a few drops of onto Ambrose's head wound. 

"It's only a concussion, the helmet took the weight of the blow. The liquid is from my homeworld, it severely speeds up the healing of most bone fractures." Terry responded to several questioning stares.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose slowly dragged himself up from floor.

His head was drenched in his own blood, hurting like something....something painful...he couldnt think of anything witty the way his head was pounding.

His vision was blurry but he could see the others moving about. The Plauge marine had been slain. Turret fire was still churning form the old bolters however, clearly they were not safe.

A marine stood above him, Corvix he thought, applying a cream to his wound. Marvalous stuff it was, he could actually feel the healing taking place!

Not one to dishonour his chapter, Ambrose stood up tall and proud with all his strength. He thanked his fellow before going to sit down.

*"Could one of our brothers from Mars fix this?"* he said holding up his damaged helmet.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius looked back and shook his head, removing his own helmet and throwing it to Ambrose.

"Don't bother, it'll take more than what we have in the thunderhawk to fix yours. Use mine if you want, I'll just go without it." He said as he went back to firing.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus picked up a transmission from his servitor.

"ONE OF THE SQUAD MEMBERS IS REQUESTING REPAIRS FOR HIS HELMET. HE HAS A REPLACEMENT BUT WITH OUR LIMITED RESOURCES, IT WOULD BE USEFUL TO REPAIR IT." it said.

"I'm a bit busy here!" shouted Validus as he blasted another enemy fighter, "Use that special equipment I brought for you!"

The servitor picked up a box hidden in a corner of the ship. Opening it, the servitor found a small, strange looking device and a servo-arm. The servitor switched the servo-arm with its chainsword arm and placed the device on its head. Its partly mechanical brain shut down for a second and then rebooted. 

"TEMPORARY TECHNICAL PROGRAM ACTIVATED," the servitor said as it picked up the broken marine helmet and began repairing it, "INITIATING REPAIRS ON SPACE MARINE HELMET."


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

*" Many thanks, however I could not dishonour my Chapter by wearing colours from that of others."* 

He carefully placed the helmet down.

*"Besides, it seems my servo-skull is improvising...."*

The little machine whized round, taking small parts from the interior of the thunder hawk, placing them by the Ultramarines servitor, eager to help.
He really should have decommisioned this one, it had been faulty all trip. He could tell that the Tech-Priest would be angery at the cheeky little skull. 

Looking at the parts, he had his suspisions that they wouldnt repair his helmet, so much as cause the ship to crash....


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Glad you're able to keep your chapters pride and honour up, Ambrose! Now take some rest and make sure your head's fine for the big strike that is about to come. I'll guard you if I have to._'' Rico said to Ambrose. 
''_Can somebody get me a smaller weapon so I can at least defend him for a little?_'' Rico said, hoping one of the turrets had a small weapon for him...
''_It's just until we get on the planet's surface, from there I can save myself with my claymore at hand._''


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh looked enviously at the Servitor doing his job for a moment before turning to the person who just spoke.
"Will this do" He said as he prised a metal bar off the wall with a Servo claw and passed it to Rico. "It's nothing special but it'll do, Sir."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Well, it's better than nothing... Thanks for the help_'' Rico said. ''_Could I borrow some tools or something else to give this thing an edge? I dont want techmarine stuff, since I dont know how it works. Just something simple._''
He hoped they had a solution, because a simple iron bar wouldn't stop a armoured space marine...


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

With his fellow warrior guarding him, Ambrose got back to work.

Observing the others again, he took notes of what noticable combat traits they had, such as their talents on the turrets or their ability to repair with little to nothing to work with. These satistics could be of some use in the coming battles. For now he stored a copy for his Chapters report.

His Servo skull had, as it was programed, taken down many of their combat traits during the melee with the rotting Plauge marine, who's foul corpes still stunk up the interior of the ship.


After they were clear of the battle, Ambrose was launching it into space.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_You'd better lay down a little more, Ambrose. I know it's hard, but just rest a little. That way you'll feel better a lot faster. And what's that servo skull writing about all the time? It has written quite a lot!_''

OOC: I'm just asking about the skull cuz I think those things are funny, and since youve already told us you might as well tell us a little bit more about is?


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

*I'll be fine my friend, that medicine from Corvix had a powerful effect."*

Ambrose thought for a moment

*"However, I could not tell you what that little fellow is writing about. Often it just writes what it see's. We nearly shut it down after it got into our Captains room that one time. It decided it thought he was "pug nosed".....its probably just doing a damage report on my helmet anyway, fileing for a new one to be commissioned back home."*

Hopefully it would settle the others suspision. One thing he had learned was that others did not like their information being taken without thier consent. Working subtley was the key. 
He knew the eyes of the Inquisitor will have noticed, but the Blood Ravens and Inqusition would often work together where the shareing and trading of knowledge was of use. He knew the Inquisitor would remain quiet on the issue. Such dealing were often considered forbidden by "stricter" organisations.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_I thought they always needed some sort of command or something... Oh well, I guess it's just a new piece of technology from another Chapter... I should ask our techmarines if they can make one for me too! It might be useful_'' Rico decided to leave the Servo Skull at peace for now. He kept the Iron bar close to him, so he could at least smack an enemy's head if they'd ever come back again. And he continued doing some of his (rather small)tasks.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

The Bold Phoenix zips through the chaos fleet before diving down through a gap and pulling up behind the chaos fleet. With you are 6 other thunderhawks, however as you begin to descend one is blasted out of the sky by an orbital cannon down on the planet. Another is lost before you drop down.

As you land on the planet you will be assisted by the Ultamarines 5th company for a short while, though you must assist them, time for some trench warfare, you all sprint into the trenches, that, now much hated Dark Angel marine there before anyone else. You are now in a large trench complex, you may kill a max of five cultists and/or 2 chaos marines before we move on to the next section

*Die traitorous scum* Gabriel shouted as he mowed down a pair of Khornate Cultists (Khorne and nurgle so far, remind you of an old pattern, psst look at my mini story you characters may see a resemblance from last time). He vaulted over the top of the trench , missing out a corner he jumped in the other side, landing on a seat, a cultist sitting either side of him, he crushed both their next in what looked like he was just putting his arms over their shoulders.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh swung his Power Axe at a cultist, slicing the top of his head off like you would the top of an egg. Two more leapt up from behind him but were picked up and thrown through the air by Sanh's Servo-Claws. He had no idea what Gods they worshipped and was beginning to panic at the seemingly endless swarm of warriors when he saw a Chaos Marine dressed in red, battered armour and holding a massive chainaxe charge at him maniacally! Desperately the Techmarine lifted his own axe to defend himself only to have it knocked clean out of his hands.
"Not again!" was all he managed to say before he was knocked to the ground, his Servo-Claws barely managing to hold the whirring weapon away from his face...


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Validus fired his bolter into two khornate cultists, killing them before they got anywhere near him. Suddenly, another cultist jumped onto his back and prepared to stick a sword through the back of Validus' helmet. But before the cultist could strike, Validus' servitor delivered a powerful punch into the cultist's face, knocking his head right off of his body.

Validus signaled for his servitor to jump over the same trench that the Dark Angel marine had jumped over. Validus heard a loud smashing sound as his servitor was knocked back over the trench. A chaos marine with a gigantic mutated arm jumped over the trench and tried to attack Validus. Validus dodged the attack easily, and fired a few bolter rounds into the marine's stomach. The khornate marine howled in pain, but the bolter shots appeared to have no effect other than enraging the marine. Validus pulled out his power sword and dodged the khornate marine's next flurry of attacks. He then cut off the mutant arm and impaled the chaos marine.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose could see the ship wing past the last of the enemy vessals, begining to close in the the planets surface.
Looking to the ships rader he could see that only 6 other Thunder Hawks had made it through the battle lines of the Plauge ships. 

Even as the ship shot downwards, he could hear the explosions of the other Hawks bursting into flames. Planetary weapons where begining to fire on them.
For Chaos to have entrenched itself so quickly was remarkable. He would make sure to tear up these fortifications just as quick.

Everyone readied for combat. 
Grabbing his his spear "Quill" and his mighty storm shield, he stood ready at the door. They were to land on top of a trench system, giving them the edge over unprepared Chaos troops. 

The hatch opened. They charged out into the open.

Quickly, Ambrose jumped into a nearby trench, las fire whising past him the moment of landing. He had no fear, his power armour would serve him well.

Landing in the trench, he saw three cultists running to reinforce the area. However they were not ready for the Astartes. The three of them paniced, stumbleing over one another to back away, unleashing las fire in all directions.
Ambrose stormed up the trench, squiering the first two cultistists. The last opened fire hitting him square in the chest. The energy form the gun merely scrached the armour.
The cultist fell to his knees. He begged for life. Pleaded that he had no choice but to convert. Cried that he was only looking after his family.

*"Better to die for the Emperor then live for yourself. Heritic!"*

Ambrose crushed the mans skull with his mighty gauntlet.

Swifty moving along the trench toward the powerplant, he could hear the others fighting nearby. Carnage in the sky ensued, morters and fighters engaging in deadly dog fights. Rubble fell in great fireballs to the sky.
It was like a blastfimous warp planet.

Something struk him him the sholder. A small explosion, knocking him to the wall. Glancing ahead he could see a mighty Astarte, yet it not quite whole. He was a twisted mockery of such great men. A Marine of Chaos. One of the cult of Khorn.

*"You TRAITOR!!!"*

Ambrose charged forward, thoughts of holy prayer in his mind. He would not let the idea of vengence cloud his abilities.
The Bezerkers mighty axe swung down, sending jolts of thunder from Ambrose's storm shield. Raising his shield and spear held aloft, Ambrose knocked the traitor back.
In the confines of this trench, he had the advantage.
The mad axemen came at him again and again, everytime Ambrose knocking his blows away with his shield. Unable to bring enough power to do any damage to him, the Khornate marine stalled for a moment, considering a plan.

Ambrose lunged.

His spear going clean through the ancient armour of the marine, he collapesed dead on the floor, his body twiching angerly, as if unsatisfied with the battle.

With his foe felled, Ambrose advanced.

(OOC: btw What is the condition of this planet, is it snowing or a hell blasted oblivion?)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As the craft spiralled down through mighty blasts of power and explosions which rocked it Endrominus made himself ready. He finished the ancient rituals that prevented the daemon from escaping it material bindings. The mechanism of the chainblade was tested and oiled, his bolt pistol disassembled, assembled and with the safety turned off.

He was truly ready, in mind and body, in wargear and faith, in deed and word.

As the hatch opened he began his prayers to the Emperor. Terminus IV had reached an even worse condition, and possession and corruption became major problems to the unwary. He began the quietly chant, as he drew the chainblade and halberd.

"May the Emperor bless my weapons."

He waited for the marines to clear the immediate area, they were the true fighters of the expedition.

"The Emperor protects."

He stepped out, a nightmarish maze of trenches guarded by the foulest traitors.

"They shall receive the Emperors justice."

A desperate cultist, Endrominus believed him to be Khorne worshipper, rushed out from a crater, too close to use his laspistol. Endrominus pushed the spear tip of his halberd, catching the reckless traitor in the neck.

And the chanting grew louder. "Death is a servant of the righteous."

The spear tip momentarily stuck, for enough time that a blood-crazed warrior got close enough to Endrominus to swing his unmaintained blade. The chainblade caught it, and Endrominus dropped his halberd, letting the corpse stagger back. He drew his bolt pistol, and swung out his chainblade to break the guard. He fired a single bolt, blowing open the fanatics chest.

"None shall stand before His wrath!"

Two surprised Chaos worshippers crawled upwards, inserting batteries into lasguns, but they were too slow and received the rest of the bolts for their trouble.

Seeing the current area cleared between his and the others efforts Endrominus recovered his halberd and joined the rest in the trench.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry Corvix yelled at the top of his lungs as he lifted his heavy bolter on top of the trench and fired straight into the chaos lines.

One cultist got a bullet in the head, "One," Terry muttered. Another had its legs blasted off and was tramples by a tide of chaos-worshippers, "Two."

A khorne berzerker was sprinting towards him, yelling praises to the emperor, Terry adjusted his stance, swinging his heavy bolter over to face the oncoming chaos space marine. "Die traitor!" He screamed as he raked the ground with bullets, catching the berzerker in the chest... seven times. "Three." He said with a satisfied grin.

He turned back to see a cultist leaping into the trench to stab him with its rusty sword. "Damn!" He swore, dropping his heavy bolter and reaching behind his back for his glaive. Gripping the handle, he snapped it forward with a flick of his wrists, hitting the cultist in its bare head. Laughing, Terry activated the molecular teeth of his chain weapon, reducing the scum's head to flying bits of brains and gore. "Four."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Rico thought, he was surrounded by 4 cultists AND 2 khorne berzerkers. He knew he could take them out. He grabbed his big PowerClaymore from his back, holding it in his left hand, his combi weapon in his right. The enemies slowly came closer. Then the bigger berzerker gave a weird roar and they all ran towards Rico. Rico quickly turned around, swinging the claymore around him cutting through 3 cultists, straight through the smaller berzerker and halfway through the bigger berzerker's lower belly. After his turn Rico shot some nice plasma through the other cultists face.

Then he saw Sanh was in trouble. Rico ran towards the Chaos marine as fast as he could, not noticing the berzerker he cut down stood up again, and Rico pierced, the marine that was attacking Sanh, straight through his head. Then he felt a slam at the back of his head. Falling on his knees and nearly dropping his marvelous powerclaymore. ''I'm about to die, I guess.'' he thought.

(OOC: I could use some help from somebody and I believe Solitaire is the only one nearby xD)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc the condition of the planet is mainly ruined city, where you are now is waste land.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt jumped down the ramp on the thunderhawk, and sprinted to a rock to use as cover. He drew his lasgun and nailed a cultist in the head, his head disappearing in a pink film. This place felt strange. He saw a ruined bunker, a large trench, and a pus filled crater. No...it couldn't be...this was the place that the great unclean one had possessed him! 
At this realization, he heard a slight whispering, and a slow headache started to spread across his mind. He felt stunned, dazed and confused.
He was brought back to consciousness shouted "KILL! KILL! KILL!" right in front of him. Veldt instinctively drew his sword, and stabbed the creature in the same motion. The khornate warrior slumped to the ground.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh's Servo-Claws were about to give way when the Berzerker attacking him was suddenly stabbed hard in the head. Sanh could only gasp at his fortune when Rico fell to his knees next to him with a Berzerker ready to administer the finishing blow. Sanh acted faster than he knew he could and jammed the nozzle of his Servo-Arm/Heavy Flamer into a hole in the Marines armour. The traitor reacted to late and screamed as he was burnt to a gory soup in seconds. The empty suit of armour clattered to the ground and Sanh helped Rico up with a Servo-Claw(He doesn't really use his actual arms for anything other than using his axe).
"Thank you Sir" was all he managed to say before "I must retrieve my Power Axe." He quickly shuffled away, ashamed that his lack of experience had endangered a fellow battle brother, he could only hope it didn't happen again...


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((OOC: Missed a few pages there))

Yellick ran down the thunderhawk ramp with his laspistol firing, and found cover beside the guardsman. His remaining combat servitor leapt off the ramp into a khorne berserker, and proceeded in a melee with it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_OOC: Sorry guys, ive been away for the last couple of days and haven't had a chance to post yet. I'll come in via personal teleporter._

Vindarius was sitting in a Battlebarge, having missed the thunderhawk flight that was supposed to take him down to the planets surface because of intensive interrogation due to his chapters mysterious background. He spotted on the radar that the thunderhawk had infact reached the surface and used his teleporter to lock onto its signal. With a faint whine he knelt, appearing among friends and foe alike seconds later. He stood and immediatly recognised the traitors. _Khorne_ he muttered to himself, stirring an ancient rage in him. He opened fire with his mighty Assault Cannon, shredding line after line of cultists and traitorus marines. One marine made it close enough to Vindarius to strike, but was too slow to react. Vindarius had revved his chainfist and using his immense strength had buried it in the traitors chest before blasting his enemies head off with an assault cannon round.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

As Naitynius blasted another fighter to a fiery death, the thunderhawk had finally broken through the Chaos formation, with six others trailing behind theirs. Allowing himself a brief smile, he resumed to man the turrets, warding off any stray fighters that decided to make their vessel a target.

Then, during the descend down towards the planet's surface, a fire from a planetary weapon punched through one of the nearby thunderhawk, destroying the craft in a flash of fire and smoke. His face grew grim as he stayed unmoving, still scanning for any fighters. For Chaos to have already gain control of the planetary weaponries, the situation of the conflict is far worse than he had expected. He knew that it is very likely that this may be the last of Terminus IV, before an Exterminatus was given to purge the planet once and for all. Another thunderhawk had met its end during his silent musing, and he mentally prepared himself for the landing.

As the craft landed, Naitynius quickly moved out of the turret and took hold of his weapons, resealing his helmet on and charged out of the craft into a nearby trench. His holy bolter blazing, he obliterated two Khornate cultists in a hail of explosion. Then, activating his power sword, he charged into another group of cultists, cutting down two with a swipe before the last one ran away, firing its pathetic las pistol blindly. Few hits, none even scratched his armour.

A sudden revving of chain weapons behind him alerted him of the presence of a hated enemy. A Khornate Berserker, wielding its fouled chainaxe, charged at his with a babble of madness. Naitynius replied with a battlecry himself, as he raised his power sword and swung at the Chaos marine. Erratic sparks flew as both weapons met in mid combat, none giving the other an edge. Naitynius grated his teeth, and quickly punched the Khornate Berserker with his armoured fist, causing the traitor to stumble backwards a step. Using this opportunity, he quickly raised his power sword and stabbed forward, piercing the Chaos marine right through the chest. The traitorous marine let out a gurgled babble, and swung its hand at Naitynius with unforeseen haste and strength. Stumbling back a few steps, his sword tearing out of the Berserker with his movements, Naitynius readied himself as the chainaxe of the Berserker crashed down onto his left shoulder, tearing through his thick armour and creating a gash. Kicking the marine with his armoured boot, he pulled the chainaxe out of his shoulder and flung it away, his wounds already clotting due to the enhancement received as a Space Marine.

"NONE CAN WITHSTAND OUR FAITH!!" He shouted as he brought his power sword to bear and cut down at the Khornate Berserker, tearing the traitor's head off and cutting clean through the body diagonally. "FOR THE EMPEROR!!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Gabriel span round in the air, spin kicking a cultist, craking open the man's spine. Not showing the mercy to finish the man he left him, unable to move, bleeding to death.

The Bold Phoenix skimmed flew just above the trenches, taking out groups of enemy warriors. Then the Angels of death came. The surviving blue thunderhawks hovered high above the battle field, then in mid-air Ultramarines 5th company disembarked, not flying but falling with style, Firing down before landing deep in the heart of the enemy, a site to inspire even a space marine. Brother Captain Cornelius, hero of the Tarvius campaign and also a veteran form Terminus IV, known by the original squadron through call of arms led the assault. He jumped a full 3 meters over a trench, downing a traitor human phsyker and his bodyguard of nurgle cultist in one swipe. Removing his helmet, his short blonde hair whipped up. His emotional eyes showed nought but anger and coldness for the traitors.

ooc some of you will know Cornelius, mainly from the last corruption, ahh so many characters that you would have met in the old one but didn't get to. Oh yeah he looks like that Ultramarine on the front of Battle for the Abyss


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Thanks for saving me Sahn! Ill help you with finding your PowerAxe_''
Still a little dizzy Rico helped Sahn to find his Powerweapon

OOC: Ill be off for about 2 or 3 days (health issues -.-' ) so I hope the GM could take control over Rico for those few days!

Thanks


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Inquisitor looked at the new warriors to join to fray with interest as he smashed another clip into his pistol.

Remembering his new authority as a full Inquisitor Endrominus approached the commander in-between slaying heretics.

"May I inquire into how long you will be following the same path as ourselves? I would like to know when we will be expected to survive without the accompaniment of your fine warhost."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt tried to ignore the ever growing voices in his head, which were slowly becoming decipherable. "You are ours, you cannot resist! turn to us, for your corpse of a god is NOTHING!" 

At that moment a cultist dived on top of the stunned Veldt, screaming heretical nonsense and another quickly followed. Veldt instinctively fired his laspistol at the closest heretic, and it fell to the ground but it's comrade kicked the laspistol out of his hand and sent it flying. His sword was out of reach, and the cultist's gnashing, animal like jaws were slowly getting closer to Veldt's face. Screaming "Help! Help!" was his only option left.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry Corvix was keeping a group of cultists pinned down with his heavy bolter when he heard Veldt, *Help! Help!* Swearing, Terry dropped his heavy bolter, dashing off to Veldt's aid.

Terry charged at the cultist on top of Captain Veldt, his heavy bolter being dragged on the ground by its live feed. Chain glaive raised, Corvix made short work of the cultist. Reaching down with his armoured glove, he grabbed Veldt by his shoulder and put him to his feet and did a quick search for injuries.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Thanks," said Veldt, brushing off heretical blood "I owe you a fiver!" Veldt suddenly saw the huge, snarling figure of a Khorne berserker, raising its chain axe to cut down Corvix. "Look out!" shouted Veldt, hoping that Terry dived out the way. Veldt edged round, drew his power sword, and sliced the Berserker's head off.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Look out!" 

Terry immediately rolled to the side, landing with his chain glaive pointing towards where the threat should be. What he saw however, was a berserker's head flying through the air, and Captain Veldt's power sword clearing the neck.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: can't post for two weeks, on holiday. Don't let Veldt die!)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Gm post

With the trenches cleared, you now have to slog it out in the open towards the power plant, or can take the thunderhawk and land on the roof and fight your way down, if you choose air then you will have to face heavy anti-air fire if you take ground then you will have to face moderate artillery, you will be assisted by the Ultramarines untill you reach your destination.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_I'd say we'll just walk there. The Thunderhawk simply draws too much attention. And since we have a nice terminator suit, I think we could at least guard most of the ''not-so-well-armoured'' comrades. This is no offence though, so please dont be angry_''


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I agree, it would be too risky to go by air and as you said Terminator suits can be used a effective mobile cover, with no offence meant." Endrominus agreed.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"I would like to get there on land as well, the Thunderhawk will probably just get shot down."


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

"I disagree. I think we should split into two groups, with one group taking the thunderhawk and the other one walking," said Validus, "that way we can attack from two directions at once. Also, if the artillery or the anti-air fire is too strong, one of the groups will probably still make it to the power plant."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"What ever we end up doing I would prefer to travel in the Thunderhawk. I'm just less nervous when I'm surrounded by that of the Machine spirit." Muttered Sanh


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"I prefer foot travel, I never trusted vehicles. You can almost never see what is coming, no offence techmarine"


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

"It matters not to me. As long as the goal is reached, the mission completed and all heretics killed, either way's fine." Naitynius said, removing his helmet. "Though if we're to be split into two groups, then I'll go with the least numbered squad."


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

"Enough. Why don't we simply split into two groups and those who wish to go on foot, or by thunderhawk, will go the way they want? I will accompany the group who finds themselves lacking someone with technical expertise."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

"Sounds like a plan, Ill be proceeding on foot to offer supportive fire"


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

(OOC: ZsoShaal, that's exactly what I said)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc okay guys tell me the groups and then I can move the plot forward


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

i believe the groups are:

On Foot
Rico Stantinus (Bloodthirster)
Terry Corvix (Initiate)
Endrominus (thomas2)
Vindarius (Ordo Xeno Commander)
Yellick Schongard (Zso Sahaal)

In Thunderhawk
Validus (me)
Sanh (Solitaire)
Naitynius (Galebread)

Ambrose (Canadish) and Veldt (chrisman 007) haven't decided yet. 

Tell me if I missed anyone


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

The group stood gathered, the powerplant ahead.

Ambrose listened to the others decide whether to travel via Thunderhawk or on foot. He was shocked to find that the Inquisitor failed to rally the group together yet again. 

While he was eager to charge the building on foot, the team attacking via Thunderhawk was lacking in support. 

*"I'll go via the thunderhawk. Let the Ultramarine Tactical squads fight on ground level."*

Then Ambrose considered for a moment. He would test the waters.

*Inqusitor! Commision a team the Ultramarines finest to travel with us in the Thunderhawk. We'll use a hammer and anvil stratagy. *

(OOC: GM, dont forget your gonna have to choose for Velt, Chrisman said he was away on a holiday)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus was uneasy about Ambrose's, well it sounded like an order. _Does he want me to have any authority or not? Giving me an order, yet expecting a Space marine captain to listen to me! Oh Emperor, why did you give me such a difficult job I am unworthy to do, I wish I could go back to being a mere acolyte._ Thought Endrominus.

Nevertheless he knew his duty and once more approached the Ultramarine captain.

"I humbly request than one of your squads may accompany many of our group approaching by the air as they are in need of support to successfully do their duty to the Emperor."


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc Veldt will go by thunderhawk as he wishes to get away from the tainted ground, I'LL DO THE GM post tonight


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

_Ill go by foot, In my opinion it also is a good idea if we jsut point out 2 temporary captains, which communicate with eachother to pinpoint their locations and to change tactics and things. I say we vote, one for the air and one for the ground. You're not allowed to vote for yourself._''


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: ok sorry for the delay, couldn't get to a computer yesterday night:good:

So the groups set off. The Bold Pheonix flanked by two Ultramarine thunderhawks. The ground group heads off. Although the Dark Angel goes off along another route explaining his change with the phrase, "I move faster on my own" which means those of you who were suspicious about his motives can no longer moniter him. As the ground group moves along they come across a chaos marine squad of the same size and almost similar strength to you. The Thunderhawk team is now flying through waves of flak being fired at them.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico picks up his big powerclaymore in his hand. In the other he keeps his combiweapon...

''_On my mark we fire at the one in the middle. Stand your ground where you are right now. Once he's dead. aim to one of the marines next to him etc etc... Once we get in CC do whatever you must. Stay kneeled when firing so you're harder to hit. Stay close to eacother with the terminator in the middle. Those seem like the best tactics to me_''

OOC: I took the role of ''ground captain'' on me for now. We'll vote later on about who will actually be the captain if that's ok with everyone :angel:
If Silar wants no captain at all pls tell  :angel: or just pick a captain. that's fine with me too!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

As soon as he glimpsed the traitorous marines Endrominus flattened himself out against a side of the trench, behind a wall of earth. Endrominus listened intently to Rico's battle plan.

"It is a fine plan, and I'm sure it will allow us to quickly dispatch these damned souls. I cannot hope to match them in combat, but I volunteer what firepower I can muster." said Endrominus, as he ducked into cover behind the thick ceramite and adamantium plates of the Terminator armour, bolt pistol drawn.

Endrominus smiled as he saw the traitor bolt pistol, remembering how he ran out of ammunition last time he was on Terminus IV, and then turned a dial on the pistol, setting it for auto-fire.

"Meet your death at the hands of the righteous scum!" Endrominus screamed, empting his bolt pistol at the central marine while kneeling.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico shot a nice piece of plasma towards the traitor in the middle. It certainly was painful to get shot with plasma, everyone knew that. ''_Keep firing!!! we have to kill as many as possible, until we get in CC!!!_'' a quick click and Rico fired some more plasma towards the Chaos Marine


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Ambrose, Naitynius, Sanh and Validus were those who chose to board the thunderhawk, attacking the enemy by surprise from the powerplant roof.

Power began to pulse through the ship. It felt oddly quiet without the entire team. While the majority had decided to charge forward at ground level, the mysterious Dark Angel chose to travel alone. How the Inqusitor could have allowed that to happen is unthinkable. Perhaps, Ambrose wondered, if he should have challenged the authority of the man. He worried for the ground forces safety.

He could hear the other ships of the Ultramarines powering up nearby. He was unsure of how many men would be escorting them them, but they would need some number. Even as Astartes, the raw power of a fortified position would be to much for four men.
The others sat ready, prepairing their weapons and armour for the fight ahead. The scale of this Chaos invasion would dwarf most others. It would be many weeks of bloody combat before this planet was even safe for the avarage Imperial to set foot on, without risk of heritical betrayal.

*"If I may gentlemen...I suggest that the honour of leadership should be given to Validus. He is veteran of the previous mission, a trained Veteran sergeant and as a member of the Ultramarines chapter he will be able to better communicate with his fellow Brothers in our attacks.
Do you agree?"*

The Ship rocketed off. They were almost immediently brought under heavy enemy light arms fire. The ship creeked with the sound of it being chipped away.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*Vindarius*

Vindarius spun as he heard something behind him. "TRAITORUS SCUM" boomed his voice as his assault cannon spun to life, spurting death at the traitors, aiming for the centre of the group. The rounds ripped through the first traitors before they could react. Moments later the group was split, easier targets for the ground force. Bolter fire started spattering off Vindarius' thick armour plating. Letting out a slight chuckle, he activated his chainfist and charged.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Clearing the slain traitors' blood off his weapons and armour, Naitynius paid just enough attention to Ambrose's election of Validus leading the Thunderhawk cohort, if it could be called that. Setting his equipment aside as he waited for the Thunderhawk to take off, he nodded at Ambrose.

"I agree with this suggestion. It would be most convenient to have a veteran leading the group, and Validus is more than qualified. His status as a chapter brother of the Ultramarines will also be a definite boost in the effectiveness of the strike, seeing as he will have the most success in communicating with his own chapter for support." He said in agreement with Ambrose's suggestion. He continued to speak as the Thunderhawk takes off, light fire bouncing off the thick armour of the flight craft. "The ground team will most likely be delayed during combat, so it would be wise for us to secure an area around the objective perimeter as a temporary base of operation, then move out to perform a pincer attack against the heretics if our help is required. It can also act as a drop point for Imperial reinforcements, which should be established as soon as possible to contain the threat of this world."

As he finished, Naitynius took his leave and seated himself in front of a turret, expertly controlling the weapon and laying death to the heretics below.

"Someone should man the defence laser to protect the craft in the event of enemy anti-air weaponry." He said to the others while firing.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I won't bother using the Defence Laser," said Sanh "It's too far up and I want to stay near the engine incase of any technical problems." As he said this Sanh walked over to the other basic turret and, gripping the controls with his Servo-Claws, started firing in the same pattern as Naitynius.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus smashed another clip into his bolt pistol forcefully, but then noticed his 'cover' had began to slowly charge forward, well slowly at first but then building up unstoppable momentum quickly.

Filled with blood-lust Endrominus joined him with both close-combat weapons drawn, though he kept the sense to stay behind the Terminator as the Chaos Marine kept firing.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

"I agree with Naitynius' plan," said Validus, "I say we go through with it." 

(OOC: I seriously have no idea what he said) 

Suddenly, an explosion rocked the ship. Validus looked out of a window and saw five horrific chaos dreadnoughts blasting the thunderhawk with lascannons. 

"We need someone to take out those dreadnoughts!" he shouted,"They're doing some damage to the ship and I doubt they'll just stand around while the rest of our squad rushes into the power plant."

Validus quickly established communication with the Ultramarines stationed on the ground.

"This is Veteran Sergeant Validus!" he shouted, "I am requesting assistance!"

The voice on the other side of the transmission answered, "Validus? It's been a while."

"Letalis? Long time no see. Anyway, our situation is a bit urgent. We need someone to take care of those Chaos Dreadnoughts."

"Very well. I'll send support immediately."

"It better be immediately!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Everyone, ill take the right flank, somebody else takes the left flank... on my mark we'll both run off. then the rest strikes through the open middle towards us. any volunteers for the flank?_'' this was one of the tactics used by his own chapter and it was hard to beat for sure ''_The terminator should stay in the middle though._''


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius hit the first marine with enough force to knock him down. Punching down, he plunged his chainfist into his victims chest. Rearing back up he grabbed the nearest heretic and promptly crushed the life out of it with his powerfists immense strength. He felt armour buckle and the heretics chest explode. Looking around he spotted the rest of his group charging off too outflank the chaos group. He felt something smash into his back. Spinning he saw the marine pull back for another swing with his chainsword. He never got the chance. Stepping foward, Vindarius pushed the barrel of his assault cannon into the marine's stomach armour and fired. Gore and armour splattered out the back of the now dead body.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_NOW!!!_'' Rico said. He and ... ran off to the flanks to strike them from the sides. His Powerclaymore was fully charged now so he could easily slash through some of them. When he got to the side he cut through one marine. He was cut cleanly in half.

''_Strike them down with all you've got!!!_''

OOC: I know we dont have a folunteer for the other flank, but I just want to speed things up a little


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Terminator slaughtered everyone in his path, leaving the following Endrominus with little to do. A traitor got round the terminators back, from the opposite side to Endrominus was on. The terminator dealt with this one too, leaving Endrominus faintly embarrassed about his poor combat skill, and readied himself if this happened again.

It did. A unhelmeted Chaos marine decided to use the Terminators lack of manoeuvrability to outflank and make up for the inferior weaponry and armour. Ignoring the far less threatening human he attempted to put his blade through the weak points in the armour, but Endrominus wouldn't allow this.

"For the Emperor!" he cried, the sharp point of his halberd tracing a path into the exposed scalp. The marine began to turn, but he was too late and the point crashed through the strong marine strength bone, into his brain. He continued to twist in death as he fell, the movement loosening the halberd that would otherwise be stuck.

After saying a quick prayer of purification for he Endrominus looted clips from the traitor ammo supply, and watched for more opportunities to get stuck in.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: I wont be able to post for a long time, I cant say how long, so could someone play for me plz? Srry for the absence.)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh was firing the Turret with as much accuracy as he could but he could tell they were taking heavy damage.
"How long till we land?" He called to them. He certainly hoped it was soon as he didn't know how much more fire the Thunderhawk could take. . .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: hay how many people are absent, sorry It's just I don't have time to go back and read all the posts that I've missed.


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

(OOC: It seems a fair few. With the rate this is going right now, I think it would be an idea to pause it for 2 weeks. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I dont mind, Im in 3 RP's now so ill be fine for awhile, but i do want to get back to my terminator character, he is the only one I have and he's my favourite


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

OOC: Waiting till the others are back sounds good to me. I don't really mind waiting.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: Fine with me  could you PM everyone once this RP starts again?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc ok we will wait, damn I had the next bit all sorted out but yes we do have a lot of people missing, when peole return can they pm me so I can decide when were're gonna start again.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: very sorry for my absence, I've been in spain for two weeks. I'm cool for it pausing for 2 weeks, it'll give me a chance to recap on the story)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(I'm also back, though I wasn't able to report my future absence, so might it be time to continue?)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

im rdy to continue too! :biggrin:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Sounds good to me. . .))


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

(OOC: Aye, if all our boyz are back, lets hop to it! :biggrin


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

(OOC : HUA!, now where were we...)



:lost cyclops:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: I'm ready, your ready, LETS GO!)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_OOC: could the GM post the situation for both groups as is (or we could skip a little) so we have a base to start from_


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc alright at some point today or tomorrow I will start it up and you will have reached the factory


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay, unknowingly you have just as desided the groups you will go around in, okay for the first 3 floors you have free reign with the number of enemies you find an who kills what, you could talk to your fellow team mates via pm to work out how many enemies are on a floor


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius turned to his squadmembers. "I shall enter a room first, as I have the heaviest armour and a perfect room clearance weapon. Then power armoured squad members, and then the lighter armoured members behind them. Protect the weakest, bring the strongests guns forward."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry nodded, eagerly raising his heavy bolter and stepping behind Vindarius.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus waited for the Terminator and marines to enter first, conscious of the fragility of his armour. As soon as the they were done he raised his bolt pistol, his ammo supply for it filled with purified clips, and halberd as he entered cautiously.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius shoulder charged the door, only needing one step to take down the obstacle. Swinging his gun through he stepped into the room and opened fire. The a high-pitch whine started as his barrels spun faster and faster, spewing forth a hail of death. He pivoted and started a sweep of the room. Machinery disintegrated as hundreds of assault cannon shells imbedded themselves and exploded. Vindarius checked the room with his scanners. "_Clear_" he shouted as he moved onto the 1st level factory floor.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry followed Vindarius as he rammed through the factory's entrance. 

_"Clear"_ The hulking figure called, lumbering to the next door. 

Corvix moved up to the door to the first floor, waiting for the terminator to break it down as he did with the last one.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt took up rear guard, following the others. Veldt heard someone shout _"clear"_ and they slowly advanced forward. All seemed eerily quiet. "It's quiet....too quiet...." Veldt dared to say.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh's eyes darted back and forth, taking in every detail as they passed it. He gripped his Power Axe firmly yet his Servo-Claws repeatedly twitched, making it clear to any watching how nervous he was. He heard some shuffling and bit his lip, fear beginning to spread to every inch of his body. . .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Gabrial jumped through a window, on the second floor. Finishing off a number of cultests, but sneaking past a few, just to leave some for the others heading up the building.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius rammed his power sword up a cultist's chest, impaling the wailing cultist and decapitating the heretic into bloody stumps. Then with a spun lobbed the head off another cultist trying to sneak up on him. With the bash of his armoured gauntlet he crushed the third heretic's skull, leaving behind a headless falling body. He was separated from the others a few moments ago, but from the sounds of fighting nearby he wasn't too far off. They'll meet again soon, so he paid them no mind and charged head on into another thicket of cultists screaming their blasted way down a set of stairs.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

tbh I kinda lost the story :S

And I cant find the recruitmentthread either (somehow that helps me to get back into the story, by reading everyones profiles)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc probably be 2 or 3 pages back, it's just called corruption, or maybe it was corruption the restart of the resign up:mrgreen:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: here you go Bloodthirster http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13757)

Las fire zinged from all directions. As soon as the words "It's quiet...too quiet," had left his lips, cultists, as if on cue, dived out of all directions. Veldt drew his laspistol and fired at a little dot of fire. A satisfactory "ARGH!!" shouted out, the las blast striking the servant of chaos in the chest. 

Suddenly a pain shot out in his shoulder, and Veldt's vision greyed out for a few second, and a almost pleasant drowsiness stole over him. Veldt couldn't help drop down to the ground, but he knew he must resist falling asleep. Veldt shakily raised his laspistol and fired in the vague direction of the shot that had felled him. He didn't know whether the "AHH!!!" was from his shot or another's but he didn't care.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh shrieked in fear as the Followers of Chaos swarmed towards them. He set two on fire with his Heavy Flamers and grabbed two more with his Servo-Claws and hurled them back into the crowd. A few Las bolts glanced off the back of his Power Armour and he stumbled forward.
"They've got us surrounded!" Sanh yelled, "What do we do Sirs? What do we do. . ."


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Roaring as the cultists appeared, Terry pulled the trigger on his heavy bolter and didn't let go, shooting anything he saw. Finally, when his weapon's barrel grew red hot he let go, pulling out his chain glaive and shredding any traitor who came close.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets make this interesting, Squad coming down from the roof, a large daemon of Khorne with a chain axe is sprinting up to meet you and group downstairs a champion of nurgle with a scythe has jumped down from the floor above, leaving a hole in the roof (the floor of level 2)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius stepped back and braced as he saw cultists spewing from every corner of the room. He let fly with his assault cannon and levelled a whole sector of the heretics in a shower of blood and bone. Feeling a sudden thump against his back, he spun, gripping a cultist in his fist, squeezing the life out of the now crushed body. The cultists could do little to his armour, and he cut swathes through them with the blade of his chainfist. He realised he would have to protect his weaker bretheren, and stepped back as Veldt fell. Picking up his limp body in his powerfist, being careful not to exert the weapons dangerous force, Vindarius smashed and shot his way back to the door. _Follow me_ boomed his voice over the squads intercom. Walking back through the door, he set Veldt down and turned to cover the squads retreat, his assault cannon scything through rank after rank of foul heretic. Suddenly his heart sank as he watched, seemingly in slow motion, a Nurgle Champion come screaming through the roof, scythe glinting in the dull light. He changed tact and started forward to take on this foul champion. _Leave him to me_ he said as the squad started to retreat.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus decapitated the first heretic daring to attack the groups rear, the seconds clumsy blade attack being turned away by the strong carapace armour. Bringing up his bolt pistol Endrominus fired, a backslash of blood and guts soaking into his coat. Wiping the worst of it off Endrominus felt the daemonic presence. He pushed to the front, knowing his weapons effectiveness against the creatures of the Immaterium.

"I vowed on the Emperors name to wipe the daemonic, and had this blade forged to counter their abominable threat. You will not fight this alone."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt lay on the floor, blood slowly dripping from his shoulder. Bolt wound, definitely. A heretical cultist (or what was left of him) lay on the ground a few feet from him, almost in the same position as him. Captain of the Guard and foot soldier of Chaos, loyalist and heretic, brought down to the same level on the bloody floor of a factory building. 
At these thoughts, he felt himself being lifted up by a strong grip. Was this is it? Was this the holy hand carrying him to the emperor's table? No, it was Vindarius, somehow using the mighty powerfist gently and tenderly. 
When Veldt was just getting comfortable, he heard a huge crash. A daemon of khorne and a champion of nurgle had crashed down from the roof. Joy of joys. Veldt noticed some stacked up crates and barrels across from where the daemonic lords had just landed. A well timed grenade could dislodge those crates and slow the daemonic footsoldiers and maybe give them a sore head.
Veldt reached for a grenade with his unwounded arm and found he had one. He had a look to see the extent of the wounds he had received. To his surprise, he had received 2 las wounds to the leg, which he hadn't even notice. Great. Now he was gonna be even more a burden than before.Veldt lifted the pin up to his teeth, shouted "FIRE IN THE HOLE!" horsely, and rolled the grenade towards the crates. There was a loud crump, and the crates and barrels cluttered down onto the approaching daemonic spawn and chaos champion. whether it would be a mere inconvenience or hold up the advancing monstrosities was uncertain, but it had made an effect.


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius boot the last of the heretics he was dealing with down a crack on the wall, sending the wailing cultist to its doom. A daemonic roar then came to his attention, and with powersword in hand he charged towards the source of the sound. Slicing down a few more cultists without stopping, he came around a corner and find himself faceful of crater wreck.

He quickly brush away what little pieces that stuck to his face and charged the daemon of khorne from the side, bolter blazing and powersword held high in challenge. "Die daemons! Be gone from this world, and take your taint with you!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh was tearing through more Cultists when suddenly a massive follower of Khorne appeared. The Techmarine simply stared at it and screamed.
"AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH ITS OVER WE"VE LOST! ARGH IF HAD NEVER HAVE MESSED WITH COENUS I WOULDN'T EVEN BE HERE IN THE FIRST PLACE...." He watched Naitynius run towards it to attack it viciously but Sanh had frozen, unable to move to his aid. The Daemon hit him in the chest with his Chain Axe and the Tech Marine collapsed to the ground only to be lifted up again by the the throat. It appeared to be all over. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt, though weak from his wounds, lifted his laspistol to try and distract the daemon that was about to kill his teammate. He fired six las bolts at the daemon, hitting it in the thing that Veldt thought was an eye, 2 times in the arm and once in the leg. Veldt tried to fire again, but the soft click made him realize this lethal weapon was now a useless hunk of metal. In desperation, Veldt threw the powered out pistol at the daemon. To his surprise, it hit the monster. _If that didn't get it's attention, Sahn is really doomed._


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Bellowing a loud warcry, Terry seperated his chain glaive from another cultist, throwing it at the daemon and bringing his heavy bolter to bear. To his dismay, Terry's glaive had barely nicked the daemons muscled face. Desperately, Terry braced himself against the ground, firing dozens of rounds a second, pounding the daemon. Though not fired accurately, the shells managed score hundreds of hits, some of them even seperating the daemon's flesh from its bones and sending bits of bloody gore flying around. 

Corvix had the daemon's attention now, and it dropped Sanh to the floor, advancing towards Terry. The space marine kept on firing at the abomination, sending its blood flying around. He knew he had ruined his heavy bolter's muzzle with such prolonged fire, and he knew that if he let it cool he couldn't fire it again. He slowly backed away, keeping his finger on the trigger. As he took a backwards step, his foot twisted in a crack in the floor and he was unbalanced, the massive recoil of the heavy boltgun throwing him on his back. The bright red and orange muzzle of his gun sizzled as it struck against the floor, welding itself to the stone. 

Swearing, Terry jumped to his feet to face the daemon, unarmed, "Help!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh fell to the floor as the Daemon dropped him. He felt everything slow down and realised he was close to death. He looked at his Servo-Claws and saw something strange; an odd energy seemed to be flowing through them. Suddenly Sanh realised what it was, this must be the Machine Spirit! Then the Techmarine got a sudden urge to be one with it and he felt tears fall down his face as he thought about dying. No! He would live, He would survive this mission and he would join with the Machine Spirit. Stubbornly he pulled himself to his feet and stumbled towards the Khorne Daemon, who was bearing down on Corvix, and swung his Power Axe into the side that took most of the Heavy Bolter and Las shots. He heard it roar and and punched both Servo-Claws into its shoulders causing it to collapse to its knees. Sanh knew that one good hit could now finish it, at least he hoped. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The terminator was slow in his ancient armour, leaving Endrominus to take on the daemon first. Taking his bolt pistol, just reloaded, in one hand and feeling down his neck for his aquila with the other his stood in front of the thing, ponderous and deadly as the terminator that moved to face it.

"I shall banish you in His name!" screamed Endrominus, letting loose the entire bolt clip in seconds, bursts of putrid flesh marking his hits. Barely damaged the daemon continued forwards.

Endrominus quickly dropped his pistol to his holster, and took the Aquila necklace over his head. Swinging forwards his halberd he wrapped the chain round it's neck, and charged.

"For The Emperor!"

Swinging downward the possessed blade cut through solid flesh like paper, sparks of daemonic energy searing the healing process. Happy with his first blow Endrominus looked to his foes moves. An overhead swing.

Endrominus barely caught the blow in time, forced to kneel by the blows power. His own weapon burned with daemonic and holy energies, the Aquila flaring gold at the evil that faced it. Endrominus knew this power was the only thing that stopped the daemon simply rotting through the blade, to kill him. He held on tight, every moment forcing him down further.

"Help me! I have it distracted, so use this to purge the abomination."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC Im confused about the parties now, shall we just say that both parties met in the same room at the same time and are now fighting the same enemy?

Vindarius saw the struggle between his comrades and the demon. _Your time has come demon_ boomed Vindarius' voice as he stepped forward and thrust his chainfist into the demon's chest, now within reach due to the force being put upon it by the techmarine. Revving his chainblade, he sliced through the foul demons torso, spraying gore and blood everywhere. Feeling his fist enter the body, he super-charged its power and ripped out the demon's innards with a mighty pull. The body swayed as its lifeblood drained. Punching the assault cannon's muzzle into the demon's head, he finished the job. A single shell entered the demon's skull and exploded, showering the surrounding area in brain and bone. _The deed is done. Lets move on from this foul arena._


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius charged towards the foul creature of Nurgle with powersword in hand, fury guiding his muscles as he cleave through the arms that holds Endrominus down. "Meet your end!" He shouted as he pulls his powersword around and sliced clean through the mid-section of Nurgle's foul minion, spilling blood and gore as his blade burns the flesh of the creature alive. Then, pointing his bolter at the head of the fallen daemon, he fired a shot that ends its existence in the physical realm.

Lowering his bolter, he held his hand out to the Inquisitor. "Are you able to continue Inquisitor?"

(OOC: There are two daemons right?)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC yea, there was because we combined the combats into the same area.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Though it had been fun having a ride on a terminator, Veldt realized that both of them were screwed if they got into combat. "Thanks for the lift, Vindarius, but I can continue on my own feet for now. I owe you one." Veldt jumped down, and swallowed the pain when he hit the floor. His arm hung limply to the side. He was probably gonna have to get a bionic shoulder. A heretical lasgun lay next to a unidentifiable corpse. He grabbed the weapon as a last resort. The gun felt...weird. The runes and symbols made your head spin, but it felt powerful and...well....good.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc okay If you guys want to be in the same room we may as well get to the main part, just slay the daemons and then you will find a very.. interesting twist, oh and orginally it was one daemon but if you want 2 okay:laugh:

"Ohh shi" mummered Gabrial as he was pushed by a large machine off the scaffolding, he fell down floor by floor before landing in a pile of metal scraps on the same floor as everyone else (about half way in the building) in very comic fashion, getting up quickly, seeing a daemon of khorne destroyed by the squad he picked a adequate target before running at a large traitor marine, firing, then smashing into him with a heavy tackle, breaking the traitor's spine.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"It will take more than such a minor daemonic pawn to put me out of action marine." said Endrominus, as he was helped up.

"I am unharmed, though that thing was strong. I may have to rest my arms for a while."

Dropping the empty clip from his pistol Endrominus's gaze meet Veldt. Slamming in another magazine of bolts he turned towards the guardsman, pistol outstretched.

"I hope you plan on allowing me to provide some minor purification rituals on that corrupted weapon Veldt." Announced Endrominus, clicking back the weapons dial to single shot, and slowly pointing it at the guardsmans head.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Err..Oh yeah, of course," Veldt handed the weapon to Enromindus. Veldt was used to having weapons pointed at him by teammates. "I'll see if I can retrieve my Laspistol in the meantime."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh walked backwards torching Cultists with his Heavy Flamers. His vision of the Machine Spirit had given him a boost of courage and he was taking full advantage of it. He saw the Daemon and was about to move towards it when he decided he had fought enough Daemons for the past 5 minutes and ripped his way to Veldt and Endrominus.
"I'll cover you till you find a suitable weapon Veldt" Sanh announced while tearing the top half of a Cultist off his body with his Power Axe. . .


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Naitynius nodded at Endrominus' words, and proceed to finish clearing out the room of heretic filth. "I trust you'll be good enough to fend for yourself then." He said calmly while putting down some struggling cultists. A few broken crate served as a quick barricade to block out any more from entering the room, and he took a quick survey of the area. There's nothing really of interest in this room, though he made sure to quickly erase any runes of the Warp with a few bolter rounds.

"This area is cleared, we shall proceed towards our objective."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Come here Veldt. You'd better give that leg some rest. Otherwise you'll end up like me..._'' Rico threw Veldt over his shoulder, and he didn't even listen to what Veldt said. Rico was tired. It was too hard to control himself in battle. With his usually nice white armour now covered in hereticblood Rico remembered he should clean them soon. It wouldn't be good if the blood and gore'd start to rot and cause stains. Could one of the techmarines look at my bionic leg? I think a heretic cut some of the cables or something. It sure doesn't function the way it's supposed to.

OOC: srry for being away for a while, kinda forgot about this RP. Srry bout that


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"I'll be fin-whoa!" Veldt was unexpectedly hoisted up onto Rico's shoulder. "Guys no need to make such a fuss over me, I'm just guardsmen, expendable, you know what I mean."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Expendable for the Guards on the whole yes, but not for this mission. Just think like this: every heretic you kill cant kill us. So in that view you're not expandable. So just give your body time to heal the wound. Maybe somebody should check it up for you, I don't know. But just trust me. You don't want to lose a leg._''


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

After checking his own systems and machines, Sanh walked over to Rico and looked at his Bionic Leg. He clamped his Servo-Claws onto it to keep it steady and a number of tools appeared out of his Servo/H Flamer-arm. After a few minutes of work he looked up.
"Don't worry it looks worse than it is." He said, "It's quite an easy job but it's time consuming so it'll take a bit longer. I'll do as much as I can in the time we have." While Sanh worked he willed himself to have another vision of the Machine Spirit but none came. He forced his fears of never seeing it again to the bottom of his heart. He had a shaky theory about how to see it again but unfortunately it would have to wait till the mission was over, he just hoped he lasted that long. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Taking the lasgun Endrominus began to purify it.

Taking his chainblade he sent the blades whirring round, touching it to the surface anywhere heretical symbols defiled it.

He knelled in front of it and began to recite Imperial prayers, all the while dropping blessed oil onto the surface.

"Veldt, this weapon should be safe to use now."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius turned, and watched the various member's tending to their bodies and armour. He was glad he wore such a revered suit, it took a lot to repair, but more to damage. He was relatively unscathed, the worst damage being the burn marks left by the lasguns, and the occasional scratch from a blade. He checked his weapon over a few times, everything was working as it should be. He turned to the group and awaited a decision on what to do next.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay lets roll, as soon as the floor is cleared 2 massive mutans haul an alter up at the end of the room, when they are finished they do not attack you but wait, guarding it untill a large screen of daemonic energy rises from the alter, this begins to act as a transmission screen as a figure starts to appear on it. A slow laughter starts as a face becomes visible, it is daemon herald Scythe, the leader of the chaos forces last time chaos was here, the daemon Antilles gave his life killing

*Always good to see some familiar faces, who do we have here... oh it's trooper Veldt, suprised they kept you alive after you betrayed you friends, though well done in blowing me up the first time, ah Vindarius, back for more eh, getting a little old for this I thought, and all you marines and stuff yur boring, and ahhh Endrominus grew up and became an inqusitor, how sweet*

ooc give you time to shout various abuse at him and react to what he's said and stuff, this is weird sine you in person didn't meet him, for any details on his looks and events, I wrote up stuff on him in my story in the re sign up


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Having recovered his heavy bolter and chain glaive, Terry snarled, keeping a distance between the daemon and snarled, activating his glaive's motor. As the weapon whirred to life, Terry made the most obscene hand gestures he could think of, spitting at Scythe, "It will be I who sends you to the warp this time daemon!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_I dont know who you are demon, but I shall never grow tired of sending the likes of you back to the immaterium. I have endured battle of the likes you have never seen foul beast, and you will be another insignificant kill mark on my memory._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico didn't do anything towards the deamon. The deamon was clearly provoking them and he was succeeding pretty good. Rico's bionic leg still wasn't functioning right, so there wasn't much he could do by now. ''_I miss my bike..._'' He said, more to himself than to somebody else...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Hey!" said Veldt indignantly, "Hey! How come he didn't die!" Veldt checked if he had any satchel charges on him, but unfortunately there was none to be found. He wondered whether the traitor lasgun would do any damage, like fighting fire with fire. Suddenly Veldt had an idea "Hey," he whispered "Anyone got a vox link to fleet command? We could get the navy blokes to flatten this infernal place!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc okay lets go this is gonna be fun

Ignoring any further comments thrown at him the daemon begins to think. "You know whats interresting is that if I could survive the explosion then maybe someone else could, here's someone I'd like you too meet."

The seals on a storage compartement door blew open and a massive figure walked out. However mutated the astartes armour is, even to have a horn whic rose above the being head growing from the shoulder pad, the color of the armour warped to a dark red, the insignia of the blood angels is still visable.

"Antilles said he really wanted to meet you in person" the daemon said before his portal screen thing flickered out. 

"Greetings friends, how very nice to meet you" Antilles said. his voice full of the arrogance of chaos.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Wh...What?" said Veldt in disbelief, "He's not dead! Hey Antilles, hows it been-" Veldt promptly noticed the daemonic horn sticking out of the helmet. This corrupted form wasn't Antilles. This was just a mind trick performed by the daemonic creature. This couldn't be happening. "Alright," said Veldt trying to sarcastically immitate the arrogance that was performed by 'antilles', "If Antilles said he wanted to see us, where is he? All I see is a corrupted mass of nothing, probably just a cultist in fancy dress!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

After a few seconds of silence Sanh whispered something to his comrades.
"Should we shoot it or what?" He didn't like what he was seeing and was eager to get it out of his sight. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"It can only be an illusion or a reanimated corpse. We will lose nothing by firing on this Chaos monstrosity."

Endrominus raised his bolt pistol and pointed it at his old leader. It mattered not, as Inquisitors were trained to have qualms about killing anyone who connected with Chaos, regardless of other factors. Nevertheless he was only just a full Inquisitor and his finger failed to pull the warp purging trigger.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Whatever you say lord." Terry said, not hesitating to send a massive volley of shells at the monster.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

At the order to fire, Veldt unhooked a Frag grenade from is belt and threw it in the direction of the daemon and the strange form that it called 'Antilles'. There was a loud "KRUMP!", sending a huge ripple of dust up and around. Veldt blindly fired his traitor Lasgun on full auto into the dust cloud. Veldt was scared, and was probably missing, but he had to admit, firing a massive laser gun at a giant daemon was kind of fun!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius did not hesitate to send the beast back to the warp. He opened fire, hearing the deafening whine and continuous explosions as his assault cannon spewed pure death from its barrels.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Your bionic leg should be fine now." Said Sanh as he lifted up his Heavy Flamers and concentrated a stream of fire towards "Antilles" before charging towards it swinging his Power Axe and reaching forward with his Servo-Claws. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt suddenly realized that it seemed that most of his and his teammates fire was having no affect. "Hey, he's not dead! Hasn't even shed blood as far as I know! What the hell is he?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Taking up his smoking bolt pistol, having been given confidence by the rest of his team, Endrominus replied to Veldt.

"Against this level of fire I would suggest it is a intangible illusion, undamagable but harmless."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"So....Anyone going try and go up to him?" said Veldt. The group seemed unmoved, and Veldt let his curiosity get the better of him, and slowly advanced towards the image.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Veldt, no, I will go. If anything happens, I have the armour to deal with it"._ Stepping forward, Vindarius pushed Veldt back and started cautiously walking towards the demonic figure. He readied his chainfist, just in case....


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Fine, thanks._'' Rico replied. Now with his bionic leg ready he'd be able to cut the ''Antilles'' down. But then they found out he'd probably be an illusion. Vindarius walked towards the thing considered to be an illusion. ''_I've got the feeling this is not good at all._'' Rico said. And slowly started to test his bionic leg. It worked fine again.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

The figure, however he/it was began to laugh as the squad's fire appeared to either ping off, or be absorbed into the armor, "I have seen the fate of the imperium, my friends, do not try to stop the endless tide join us, together we can work for a united galaxy, we are not slaves of chaos, for we have mastered the warp." he half said half screamed as he began to step down from his position by the alter
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gabrial watched as various members of whatever group they were, failed to fire, then watching as the shots had no apparent effect, he lowered his own weapon.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius saw the beast step down and towards him. He stopped moving and braced himself for anything that might come his way. *"Emperor protect me"* he whispered in faith, hoping to the God-Emperor that his armour would withstand whatever was dealt to him.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"No, daemon!" shouted Veldt enraged by what he heard. He'd seen the face of chaos, in all it's terrible form, and would NEVER become part of these traitors. 'Antilles' was lying. He had to be. He MUST be. "He lies! The Warp-Creature lies! We shall never fall for your heathen trickery! Right guys? Right?" He jolly well hoped that his fellow friends weren't thinking about joining. He had to kill it. He had to. Veldt drew his powers sword and ran at the figure, shouting, screaming and raising his sword to strike into the daemonic, corrupted flesh. "FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius spun and grabbed Veldt as he ran towards the being. _*"No Veldt, thats exactly what he wants".*_ Putting Veldt down, he turned to the beast and stood ground, making sure no one made a move that could jeopardize the whole situation, and their lives.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Veldt was about to run towards the warp-ridden deity. ''_I dont think he's an illusion. It must be deamonic energy pouring out of him. That way he makes the bullets as harmless as he did._'' Rico said, trying to be smart. He didn't know anything about deamonic energy, it just came up through his mind. But what if his ''theory'' was true? How were they supposed to stop him then?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"NO! He must DIE!" shouted Veldt. He probably never been this angry before. He suddenly realized something. He was the only one in the party who could be controlled, even ever so slightly. The....thing must be causing this rage. Veldt didn't care. He broke Vindarius's unusually light grip, and charged into the daemon. He was met by a wall of daemonic energy, probably what stopped their fire earlier. Veldt flew backwards into a pile of boxes. "oww....that hurt...."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh listened to the Daemon's proposal before answering.
"You think you can corrupt us? Corrupt me? How foolish! Why would I serve a power that offers me little reward and probable mutations when I could serve the Machine Spirit in all its glory. How amusing." Sanh reached to brush away the boxes surrounding Veldt and, after a moments hesitation, picked him up by his back and lifted him high in the air with a Servo-arm; It would be best to attempt to avoid direct combat and Veldt seemed determined on getting up close and personal. The Techmarine still readied his remaining Servo-claw, Power Axe and Heavy Flamers though as the likelihood of them engaging in combat was becoming more and more realistic. . .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Soon you shall all see as your precious imperium comes crashing down" The twisted marines laughed, as he brought his bolter to bear, the strange lion headed gun fired rounds of daemon hellfire, the shots, although firing around the room are aimed not to hit Veldt, instead the daemon plays with him, laughing at the guardsman

_Damn i Don't have time for this_ Gabriel thought, as whatever the marine was began to attack, _ahh they can deal with him for a sec, I'll find a way to stop him for good_ he planned, running up a flight of satires, and away from the fight


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius ducked as daemon hellfire bolts spewed forth from the foul creature's gun. Stepping back, he moved towards his group, guessing a plan was going to evolve, as direct fire did not hurt this beast. _*"Inquisitor, I have a plan, see the exposed bolts in my ammo box, they are the next to be fired, anoint them, now!"*_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Oh shit, here we go again," said Veldt as he was suddenly lifted around by a servo claw. A sudden burst of gunfire from what must of been the traitor marine struck what must of been the servo claw. Veldt landed with a loud thud. Veldt turned round to see the marine. Maybe the daemonic shield was dropped when he fired? Veldt unslung his Lasgun, and waited till the next burst of gunfire to open up with his weapon.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh was not known for his agility and was unable to dodge the bolts that hit him in the Servo-Claw.
"AAAAAAAHHH!!!" He screamed as he looked at the tattered remnants of his faithful machine. Desperately he leapt to the ground as the bullets sprayed over his head and started to crawl towards Antilles in an attempt to stop him. A bullet hit him in the shoulder and he only managed to stammer "Ooh that smarts!" before falling unconscious. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Running over to Vindarius, ducking a weaving against the daemonic fire, Endrominus looked at the exposed bolts.

"With this level of time I cannot guarantee success, but I shall try my hardest."

Sprinkling blessed oils over them Endrominus quickly recited several Imperial hymns.

"That's the best I can do. Ma the Emperor bless your aim."

Taking up his own halberd he offered it to the group.

"If that fails this is our best chance, but I cannot wield it sufficiently. Anyone feel that they can?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius watched as the exposed bolts were anointed. Once the process was done he turned towards the demon. _*"Your time has come, demon"*_ shouted Vindarius. The demon laughed at Vindarius. *"Insolent fool, you have seen with your own eyes that you cannot hurt me"*. 
*"We Shall See"*.
A low whine started as the guns motors kicked in, feeding shells into the breach. Vindarius only had one shot at this. As the first rounds left his gun, the demon watched in amazement, which turned to horror as the first shells hit, ripping a hole in his shield as they hit it and exploded. As the final anointed rounds left the gun normal rounds spewed forth through the hole in the shield, ripping into the demon's flesh, tearing massive chunks out of the evil creature. Vindarius' plan had worked, the first rounds, being anointed, had destroyed a section of the demon's shield. Then the normal rounds had gone through this hole and struck the demon square in the chest.
*"Everyone, fire through that hole!* he shouted to his team-mates, hoping they obeyed.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Finally, revenge!" shouted Veldt as he let off a stream of las rounds. The rounds struck the daemon around the shoulder, but he knew that that couldn't be enough to kill it. The daemon raised his weapon and fired back at Veldt. _He must be focusing on me!_ thought Veldt as a stream of bolts narrowly missed. "The BAST-" a round struck Veldt in the chest, knocking him flat. Blood dripped from the large wound. _Could this be it?_ thought Veldt _Am I to die at the hands of a former teammate in the large warehouse?_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico did like the terminator told him: fire through the hole. A shot of plasma went straight through the breached defence and it shot the chaos entity in the face. A loud scream could be heard. Now Rico kept on shooting bolts towards him. ''_What if the shield closes again?_'' Rico asked, when the idea suddenly came up.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Inquisitor! Pass me the halberd!" Terry yelled over the roar of his heavy bolter as he raked the daemon. The daemonic energy was regrouping already, and less of Terry's shots were getting through.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Chucking the halberd to the Terminator, Endrominus grabbed inside his coat.

Taking the last bottle of sacred oils he said a prayer, then launched it towards the daemon.

"This should help keep the hole open for long enough."

The shields healing stopped, and Endrominus pressed a further clip into his bolt pistol, sending shots into the unholy being through the small clearing.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Knowing that the Inquisitors reserves of holy oil were low, Vindarius took his chance. While the Demon was distracted by the incoming fire, he started to run. Lumbering towards the hole in the shield, he kept firing shots to make sure the beast stayed stunned. As he reached the shield, he jumped through the hole, braced himself on the other side. Powering up his chainfist to its maximum, he punched the foul beast in the chest, blade screaming as it chopped through bone and flesh, the carckling energies of his fist simply obliterating anything it was exposed too.

EDIT: Combining posts.

His fist stuck in the foul demon, he brought his assault cannon to bear. Bringing it up and around, he jammed the barrel into the creatures neck. He pulled the trigger. The entire side of the room was showered in blood, bone and brains as the demon's upper-body exploded, a combined effort from a power surge in the fist and the explosive shells of the assault cannon.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Oh, sorry, I'll nuke my post).


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

With the combined attack Antilles is sent flying backwards into a wall, as he struggles to get up a loud cry of "timber!" is heard from above, shortly following a large chunk of the roof crashes ontop of the daemon. But instead of being buried the creature screams and turns to dust on contact with the rocks.

Sliding down the banisters Gabriel rejoins the group, "ha ha, always wanted to do that one"


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

A sound, muffled by pain. A scream, followed by a crumble and a crash of noise. Then silence again. 
The firing had stop, and the bitter and foul creature with had wounded him was gone. It was dead. Gone. Dust and ashes. Good. 
Veldt tried to get up, but a pressing pain in his chest forced him back down again. The pain was unbearable, but could be worse. The bolter shell hadn't exploded, but burrowed into his chest, and the wound was now infected with something he really didn't want to know the origin of.
_I should retire at the end of this,_ thought Veldt, _How odd! Mortally wounded and all that comes into my head is retiring!_
"Help," said Veldt weakly, though he knew it was pointless and hopeless.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Sanh's eyes opened. He looked about ashamed he had been unable to participate in the battle. He looked at his wounded shoulder and winced but as he got up he saw what injuries had befallen Veldt and could only mutter "Well it could of been worse". He stumbled over to the Guardsman and swore as he saw the rate of infection.
"This may sting." Sanh said and he lifted up his Servo-Flamer, but instead of flames a green gas spurted out, vigourously sterilising the wound. He felt sorry for Veldt as the amount of gas he was having to spray on the wound was enough to kill a badger! "Veldt listen to me. I'm going to try and remove the shell, but it might hurt OK. Could someone give me a hand as I'm not an expert and only know the basics and unless any of you have some anaesthetic I'm going to need someone to restrain him." He gripped the bolter shell firmly with his Servo-Claw and prepared to pull. . .


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius stepped in, and held Veldt still in his powerfist, being sure not to crush the fragile human. *"Ok Sanh, go for it."*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Oh shit," said Veldt bracing himself for the coming pain. "Could I have some pain killers first?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I'm afraid I don't have any pain killers though I've heard the Orks use something similar to them only it's called concussion." Sanh smiled weakly at the joke hoping it would help to relax Veldt then, after checking his grip, he acted quickly using his Servo-Claws to cut away any extra skin that would get in the way and then ripping the shell out of his chest with all the strength in the claw. . .


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ha ha, very funny," said Veldt weakly, and then more quietly to himself "I'm gonna die, Emperor save me!" Then suddenly when he wasn't expecting it, there was a loud yank, a tear of flesh, and a terrible, sickening pain. "YOWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc; okay someone just needs to press the off button and you've completed objestive 1


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Eh? What do you mean "Off Button?"


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: the whole attack was based on taking a power grid station thingie to shut it down, thus and off button, leaver, smacking a computer untill the thing shuts down or similar thing needs to be done to complete the objective.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC:... I'll do it!))

Sanh walks over to a control pad and pulled the off lever. He watched as the lights switched off and relaxed. . .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: sorry I haven't posted, got banned from the computer:angry:

"Squad Antilles this is supreme commander, mission registered a sucess, your thunderhawk transport has been called in, once aboard you will be given full instructions, out.

The squad makes their way outside, and now are aboard the thunderhawk (you may roleplay getting on however), 

ooc: humor yourselves with discussion for a bit while I think on how to move this forward, I know what I'm doing I just need to get everyone to were they need to be


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt heard something being ordered from his com link. He didn't know. In fact, didn't care. The pain was just too much. He felt as if he was going to faint. Then, more feeling it than seeing it, everything darkened and went quite.

There was a light. A bright light. A wooshing of engines. Veldt recognized the place as he opened his eyes. Thunderhawk. They were back in a Thunderhawk. Veldt tasted the tangy dust in between his teeth from a painkiller. The pain from his chest was no longer the crippling and mind numbing, but a dull ache. "Whoa...." said Veldt, "Wh...what happened?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus retrieved his halberd, happy the daemon had been defeated.
He followed the others out to the thunderhawk, and sat down inside. The guardsman, Veldt, had been placed opposite to him and just awoke.

"Stay calm Veldt. You just passed out, and you were taken back to the thunderhawk."

With the past record of Veldt, Endrominus knew he had to make sure this encounter hadn't brought back whatever daemonic essences affected Veldt last mission.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"So then sirs, where is are next destination." Said Sanh while fidgeting uncomfortably in his seat. He relaxed somewhat when a panel in the wall opened with many pieces of technical equipment. He picked up as many as he could with two hands and quickly set to work fixing the damage caused to one of his Servo-Claws while on the planet. Halfway through his work he said without looking up, "Will it be under the control of Chaos or the Tyranids. . ."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

_Tyranids?_ thought Veldt as he heard Sahn's words _As if this couldn't get worse._ Veldt had lost the will to care. He'd seen too much of war, and fatigue was almost total. "Anyone got any food?" said Veldt, trying to make conversation.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: anyone want to continue


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: I'd love to continue, I'm just waiting for other people to post).


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Terry lumbered over onto the thunderhawk, setting down his massive bulk and anxiously tapping his foot, eager to continue. "I wish to fight more chaos scum. The traitors all deserve to burn under the Imperium's tread." Terry snarled, every part of his body full of hate.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Yeah I agree with Terry." Sanh stated "It would probably be best to completely finish one threat before we move to the other." The Techmarine sighed a sigh of relief as he finished work on his Servo-Claw. Now he was ready for any situation. . .


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Endrominus nodded in agreement.

"To quote famous Inquistor 'Heresy is like a tree', or some other kind of plant. Nevertheless the meaning is still clear, we must rip out the roots or face a never-ending task of pruning, at the cost of much Imperial resources."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"So, we're going to get rid of chaos first, yes?" said Veldt, sounding slightly hoarse, "Still, I'm starved, anyone got any food?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"I don't have any food sorry." Sanh responded to Veldt's question. "How long till we set out. . ?"


----------

